# XJ2025 Fuse Panel



## Mackey39 (Sep 17, 2021)

New XJ2025 owner and I am trying to find the fuse panel for this tractor. The manual says that it is behind the ignition shroud on the front. I looked in there and only see a relay box. Does anyone know where the fuse panel is located on this thing? Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Mackey39, welcome to the forum.

I found the following post on the TBN forum, written by Steve K:

"It is part of the main wiring harness and is not a "block" but a group of 4 "connectors." It is right by the orange parking brake release lever.
Attached is a picture.
You have to remove the misnamed rear cover mentioned in the manual on page 5-42. It helps to disconnect the light switch cable and the ignition switch cables. You also have to remove the orange knob on the throttle to get the panel off. There is a small Philips head screw on the bottom of the throttle knob."


----------



## Mackey39 (Sep 17, 2021)

Thank you, that is exactly what I was looking for and where I found it. Terrible place to put fuses IMO, but at least I can find them now. Thanks!


----------

